# Nintendo Switch conviene?



## Giangy (27 Agosto 2017)

Volevo chiedere un parere sulla console Nintendo Switch, avendo già una PS4 Pro e una Xbox One, più un IPhone 6s se conviene comprare la Switch? La comprerei anche, ma ho paura una volta comprata che fa la stessa fine di PS Vita, pochi titoli, e console poco sfruttata. Avevo pensato anche di vendere la console più vecchia che ho l'Xbox One ma non so se il gioco vale la candela.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Agosto 2017)

Nintendo le proprie console le supporta sempre. Se anche floppasse, i giochi esclusivi Nintendo continuerebbero ad uscire, come successo col Wii U dove hanno fatto uscire pure il nuovo zelda come avevano promesso. Ciò che mancherebbero sarebbero i giochi delle terze parti nel caso, ma se hai già le altre console non credo sia un problema


----------



## Giangy (27 Agosto 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Nintendo le proprie console le supporta sempre. Se anche floppasse, i giochi esclusivi Nintendo continuerebbero ad uscire, come successo col Wii U dove hanno fatto uscire pure il nuovo zelda come avevano promesso. Ciò che mancherebbero sarebbero i giochi delle terze parti nel caso, ma se hai già le altre console non credo sia un problema



Dovrebbe uscire anche Fifa 18 per la Switch, non proprio uguale alle versioni di PS4, Xbox One, però sembra bello. Ricordo quando avevo la PS Vita che compravo sempre i vari Fifa usciti, e non erano male, certo da quello Switch mi aspetto ancora di piu.


----------



## Gito (27 Agosto 2017)

Ma la Nintendo non fa concorrenza alla Sony ed alla Microsoft, dipende a cosa ti piace giocare. La Nintendo fa più giochi da compagnia e visto che hai già la ps4 e xbox one dubito che la prendi per giocare a fifa pes o titoli top.
Sulla gamma giochi (a meno che non hanno cambiato politica) non saranno mai tantissimi nel senso che in un untervista ai boss Nintendo avevano detto che i loro giochi top come SuperMario, MarioKart ecc non faranno mai 2 titoli per la stessa console.
Come c'è un solo MarioKart per la wii ce ne è uno solo per la wii u, 1 per nintendo 3ds e ce ne sarà solo 1 per la switch probabilmente.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Volevo chiedere un parere sulla console Nintendo Switch, avendo già una PS4 Pro e una Xbox One, più un IPhone 6s se conviene comprare la Switch? La comprerei anche, ma ho paura una volta comprata che fa la stessa fine di PS Vita, pochi titoli, e console poco sfruttata. Avevo pensato anche di vendere la console più vecchia che ho l'Xbox One ma non so se il gioco vale la candela.



Ad oggi no. Il prezzo della Switch e ancora esagerato. Presumo che la Switch la vuoi usare con amici o la tua compagna. Percio hai subito bisogno di un ulteriore controller. In pratica si parte con una spesa di 600 € che, non essendoci ancora tanti giochi, non conviene. Mario Kart per esempio, e un titolo di WiiU portato su Switch. 
Credo fortemente che per natale ci saranno riduzioni di prezzo. Se poi arriviamo ad un prezzo che fa senso? Vediamo.

Anche io generalmente ho voglia di prendere la Switch ma per adesso il esborso non vale la pena. Aspetto ancora 5-12 mesi per vedere cambiamenti di prezzo.

Comunque credo che questa volta, visto anche i buoni numeri di vendita, di giochi ne avrai, solo che la Switch e piu una console stazionaria, se vuoi usarla come la Vita non di conviene perche le batterie non sono un granche.


----------



## Giangy (27 Agosto 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ad oggi no. Il prezzo della Switch e ancora esagerato. Presumo che la Switch la vuoi usare con amici o la tua compagna. Percio hai subito bisogno di un ulteriore controller. In pratica si parte con una spesa di 600 € che, non essendoci ancora tanti giochi, non conviene. Mario Kart per esempio, e un titolo di WiiU portato su Switch.
> Credo fortemente che per natale ci saranno riduzioni di prezzo. Se poi arriviamo ad un prezzo che fa senso? Vediamo.
> 
> Anche io generalmente ho voglia di prendere la Switch ma per adesso il esborso non vale la pena. Aspetto ancora 5-12 mesi per vedere cambiamenti di prezzo.
> ...



Si infatti non solo per Fifa l'avrei presa, anche per i vari giochi di corse tipo Mario Kart. Però forse meglio aspettare, anche perchè costa un pò', non vorrei poi rivenderla trà qualche anno se sarà un flop, come ho dovuto fare alla fine con la PS Vita, e il 3DS. Volevo sapere anche se la Switch è più per persone adulte, o per i più piccoli come i vari DS, 3DS? La console portatile che mi era durata di più, alcuni anni, era stata la PSP, poi venduta perchè ormai vecchia.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Agosto 2017)

Compralo solo se ti interessano le esclusive (Zelda, Super Mario ecc.)


----------



## Andrea89 (28 Agosto 2017)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Si infatti non solo per Fifa l'avrei presa, anche per i vari giochi di corse tipo Mario Kart. Però forse meglio aspettare, anche perchè costa un pò', non vorrei poi rivenderla trà qualche anno se sarà un flop, come ho dovuto fare alla fine con la PS Vita, e il 3DS. Volevo sapere anche se la Switch è più per persone adulte, o per i più piccoli come i vari DS, 3DS? La console portatile che mi era durata di più, alcuni anni, era stata la PSP, poi venduta perchè ormai vecchia.



La roba Nintendo quella è, se ti interessa vai sul sicuro. Per quanto riguardavil supporto sarei tranquillo, ben diverso da Vita. Tagli di prezzo per ora è difficile che avvengano, Switch sta vendendo bene.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Settembre 2017)

Guarda a me l ha regalata la Nintendo direttamente e l ho usata 3 settimane ( poi l ho regalata ad un bambino ) io sono un malato di Fifa e questi giochi molto " infantili " non mi fanno impazzire .

Dipende cosa piace a te


----------

